# Could anyone please share a Cover Letter Format for an IT Resume for AUS?



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Could anyone please share a format/sample cover letter for an IT Resume in Australia?

I am moving to Sydney soon and badly require a Cover Letter Format.

Please help.

Thanks and Regards
Sreya J


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Sreya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please share a format/sample cover letter for an IT Resume in Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi Sreya, 

Find attached a PDF file with a sample Australian Cover Letter. 

Hope it helps.

armandra!


----------



## Sreya (Jan 19, 2011)

armandra , Thanks a lot for sharing the letter...

Thanks and Regards
Sreya


armandra said:


> Hi Sreya,
> 
> Find attached a PDF file with a sample Australian Cover Letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks armandra for sharing this.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Armandra for sharing this...If someone can share the Australian resume format also it would be really helpful.


----------



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great help


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

armandra said:


> Hi Sreya,
> 
> Find attached a PDF file with a sample Australian Cover Letter.
> 
> ...


Hi Armandra,

This information is very useful for us and all others in this forum...

Thankx foe sharing...:clap2:


----------

